# Raw Birthday!



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My sheltie/Chinese crested puppies turned TWO today!!! I can't believe they were born to us two years ago. Seems like just yesterday. They got a steak cake for their birthday! Enjoy the cute pics!

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j170/marymrumfelt/BIRTHDAYKIDS.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j170/marymrumfelt/BIRTHDAYBOY2.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j170/marymrumfelt/BIRTHDAYBOY.jpg


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

That is awesome! Happy birthday to them!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww. Love it. Happy Birthday.
xxxx


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

They're a cross between a Sheltie and a crested? How did that happen? They're definitely cute though!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> They're a cross between a Sheltie and a crested? How did that happen? They're definitely cute though!


Weeeeellllll... I adopted mom from someone on Craig's List who was rehoming her due to moving... turns out the lady was a dog flipper -- as in she took in dogs on CL from people and then turned around and charged for more. I had a bad feeling about her, but knew the dog needed out so we took her home. Took her to the vet twice in the month we had her and no one noticed she had FIVE puppies inside her. So, yeah, turns out the dog flipper had a stud who was an older, blind, sick chinese crested/cavalier mix. We did a DNA test on them and surprise -- Sheltie/Cavalier cross with Crested. They favor the powder puff in appearance and I'd never guess they were sheltie had I not caught them falling out of her LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are SOOO cute!!!

I *think* I might know you from another forum...dont as me which one..I cant remember!LOL But Ive always loved these two!! (And if not, then Ive "just" seen them here!LOL:lol


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> They are SOOO cute!!!
> 
> I *think* I might know you from another forum...dont as me which one..I cant remember!LOL But Ive always loved these two!! (And if not, then Ive "just" seen them here!LOL:lol


Oh, I bet you do! I've posted on a few. especially when they first discovered their neurological disorder as I was trying to find similar stories! Thanks for the comments on them!! They're just wonderful!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are very cute! Looks like they enjoyed the birthday dinner.


----------

